# [SOLVED] Toshiba 1800 - can't go in BIOS



## s_scat (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello, 

I have two problems:

1.
I have this laptop and I'm trying to go in BIOS and I can't. The only thing I can do is to push F2 on black screen for chosing booting device.
If not, in 2 seconds its appear a blinking pointer on upper left side and I cannot do anything more, only CTRL+ALT+DEL.
I downloaded the right application for re-writing BIOS (F 12 + power button) and didn't work.

2.
DVD-rom's LED is permanently solid light on when its pushed-in (doesn't matter if it is in a cd or not) and the LED is off when I pull-it out.
When I chose to boot from CD-rom doesn't work.

Any idea ?

thank you


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba 1800 - can't go in BIOS*

do you go past the logo splash? what F-key do you press to go into BIOS settings?


----------



## s_scat (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba 1800 - can't go in BIOS*

No LOGO appears.
Usually I have to push F1 to go in BIOS ... but it doesn't appear anymore


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba 1800 - can't go in BIOS*

did you try to update the BIOS lately? as per you description, it seemed the you have a corrupt BIOS.

btw, when you power ON, do you hear HDD starting, CD drive clicking and fan spinning but no screen (no logo, nothing)?


----------



## s_scat (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba 1800 - can't go in BIOS*

Yes, I downloaded the properly application and bios for my model and I created a floppy disc. On boot it asked me to push F12+power button to flash the bios but ... nothing.
Yes, its starting, no logo, only F2 message for chosing boot device ...
I formated the harddrive with Win 98 boot floppy disc but I couldn't install win 98 because cd-rom doesn't work.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba 1800 - can't go in BIOS*

when you get to the screen where you can choose where to boot, can you select the FDD (floppy drive) and boot from there (use any bootable floppy like Win98 startup)?


----------



## s_scat (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba 1800 - can't go in BIOS*

Finally I found how to go in Bios: ESC+F1 ...
Weird, because before I could go in Bios only with F1 ...

Anyway ... 
I don't have any logo. 
I can boot on floppy and LAN but not with CD-rom.
CD-rom's LED is permanently light-on when is closed (no disc indide) and light-off when is open.
I never seen something like that.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba 1800 - can't go in BIOS*

i think you need a CD drive to be able to install Windows in your hard drive. btw, what Windows will you be installing?

as for the CD drive, i am almost sure yours is gone. get a new one or a working replacement. many cheap ones in eBay i think.


----------



## s_scat (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba 1800 - can't go in BIOS*

Yes, I need a cd drive but I cannot use an external one because my BIOS don't know about USB boot ...
It has on back licence for Win Millenium but I want to install Win 2000 Prof or even XP.

I have another option: to install on LAN or to move the HDD on other computer and to copy on it i386 folder but I don't know exactly details about. Maybe somebody can explain me.

thank you


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba 1800 - can't go in BIOS*

try this method:

http://www.syschat.com/install-windows-xp-without-floppy-cd-463.html


----------



## s_scat (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba 1800 - can't go in BIOS*

God Bless You, Trigger !!! ray:ray:ray:

I read before many "tutorials" but this one is the best and very accessible as well ...
It worked like a dream ... :heartlove

regards


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba 1800 - can't go in BIOS*

so happy to know that you got Windows installed.

take care now and God bless.


----------

